# RR: 1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 (2015 update)



## Trout

*1.	Gardiner (cond.), Argenta, Chance, Nichols, Evans, Milner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1985)










2.	Richter (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, Stader, Haefliger, Töpper, Engen, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Münchener Bach-Chor	(1961)










3.	Klemperer (cond.), Giebel, Baker, Gedda, Prey, New Philharmonia Orchestra, BBC Symphony Chorus	(1967)










4.	Suzuki (cond.), Sampson, Nicholls, Blaze, Türk, Kooy, Bach Collegium Japan	(2007)










5.	Herreweghe (cond.), Gens, Kooy, Prégardien, Scholl, Collegium Vocale Gent Orchestra & Chorus	(1996)










6.	Leonhardt (cond.), Poulenard, Laurens, Jacobs, Elwes, Egmond, Van der Kamp, La Petite Bande, Collegium Musicum van de Nederlandse Bachvereniging	(1985)










7.	Parrott (cond.), Covey-Crump, Evera, Iconomou, Kirkby, Thomas, Taverner Consort & Players, Tölz Boys Choir Members	(1984)










8.	Jochum (cond.), Ahnsjö, Donath, Hermann, Holl, Fassbaender, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1980)










9.	Rifkin (cond.), Nelson, Baird, Dooley, Hoffmeister, Opalach, Bach Ensemble	(1982)










10.	Hengelbrock (cond.), Landauer, Anders, Spägele, Fiedler, Oswald, Schoch, Freiburg Baroque Orchestra, Balthaser-Neumann Choir	(1996)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Gardiner (cond.), Argenta, Chance, Nichols, Evans, Milner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1985)
2.	Richter (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, Stader, Haefliger, Töpper, Engen, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Münchener Bach-Chor	(1961)
3.	Klemperer (cond.), Giebel, Baker, Gedda, Prey, New Philharmonia Orchestra, BBC Symphony Chorus	(1967)
4.	Suzuki (cond.), Sampson, Nicholls, Blaze, Türk, Kooy, Bach Collegium Japan	(2007)
5.	Herreweghe (cond.), Gens, Kooy, Prégardien, Scholl, Collegium Vocale Gent Orchestra & Chorus	(1996)
6.	Leonhardt (cond.), Poulenard, Laurens, Jacobs, Elwes, Egmond, Van der Kamp, La Petite Bande, Collegium Musicum van de Nederlandse Bachvereniging	(1985)
7.	Parrott (cond.), Covey-Crump, Evera, Iconomou, Kirkby, Thomas, Taverner Consort & Players, Tölz Boys Choir Members	(1984)
8.	Jochum (cond.), Ahnsjö, Donath, Hermann, Holl, Fassbaender, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1980)
9.	Rifkin (cond.), Nelson, Baird, Dooley, Hoffmeister, Opalach, Bach Ensemble	(1982)
10.	Hengelbrock (cond.), Landauer, Anders, Spägele, Fiedler, Oswald, Schoch, Freiburg Baroque Orchestra, Balthaser-Neumann Choir	(1996)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

